# Next up at Dollys Acre Pennys in labor!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope... aka Princess Penny is FINALLY pregnant:wahoo:
She didn't settle in Fall 2012 so I attributed it to her needing a break after delivering quads that March... let her stay dry until I tried to breed her in September 2013, she repeatedly cycled, every 8 days after an initial normal cycle in August.Help from my vet with Fertagyl injections each time she was in heat AND an extended stay with Crispy from 2 weeks before Thanksgiving to the 2nd week of January and noting her last heat on December 3rd and 4th and feeling kids moving last week... and her udder filling, I think I can safely say that she should be due April 26 :stars:

After the last few weeks, I'm afraid to be excited for Penny to be a mama for the 3rd time 
Provided I am able to sell the kids already born, I am hoping for a polled , long bodied doeling from her to retain. 
After losing my Binkey I would like to have a polled doe to join Maggie with my polled/polled breeding program. Of course though, Boris would be the only buck I could breed too as Crisp is sire of Mags and of Pennys prospective kids.
IF Foxy's chocolate doeling had been polled, I would have retained her but she is not


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo!!  how exciting!  can't wait to see what cuties she has in there!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woot! Happy kidding


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well... here she is almost a month later 

With her being cystic, she was bred on Nov. 20 and 21.... came back into heat 13 days later and bred on Dec.3 and 4th, no heats after that BUT this goat is MASSIVE and her udder is filling, her backside relaxing, all the signs that she is in late pregnancy 
I think I'll be going back through my posts here to find her kidding thread from 2012 as I swear her udder was not this big 2 weeks before her due date then 
I'm praying for a happy healthy, uneventful delivery and hopefully a polled doeling or two.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh exciting!! My girl that was giving me trouble is due tomorrow  she is looking like she will go late though.. Still barely an udder :/


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's looking good! Crossing my fingers for a polled doeling for ya!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! 
Skyla, I hope your girl doesn't make you wait too long!

And... I have to say, I'm getting a bit scared 
Penny's udder with her 2nd freshening with quads was no where as big at 2 weeks before she delivered as it is now with same time frame before delivery..... and in my experiences with each of my seasoned does, the more kids they're carrying the bigger they build their udder. I just pray that no matter the number, she stays healthy and has a healthy delivery.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks I hope so too! LOL! Monday night would be ideal.. But, we'll see lol!

Praying she and her kids are all healthy and stay as such


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll be praying for her!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. I bet everything will go great.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Penny is very uncomfortable with the warmer weather we've had the last few days here, and I also noticed that she seems to be leaking milk from her left teat... I've never had a doe do this before and now I'm going to be driving myself insane worrying about it until she delivers


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

There is a teat dip that hardens after you dip to form a protective sort of "wax" ... I forget the name but our vet told us about it. Maybe something like that would help?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some people say it is fine to milk out. It is getting colder here after tomorrow so I bet that is headed your way too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How have you been, Liz?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How are you and miss Penny doing? Any progress?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, news?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I have not been as attentive here lately... I'm just in general a busy girl. I would love to be able to just stay in one spot for more than a few minutes at a time, instead it's like I have ADD and go from one project to another without accomplishing anything 

Penny is progressing well, I've been a fanatic about feeling for kid movement every day and now that she is 8 days from a delivery date I can say that she has dropped significantly... LOL, I can now see her hips AND I figured out that the leaky teat is because that is the side she prefers to lay on, creating pressure and causing her to drip.
She's becoming a bit more loving and I hope that all turns out well with healthy kids and healthy mom 
I went to feel her belly about an hour ago as she ate her alfalfa pellets and was very surprised to feel kids at the bottom of her belly... kicking me like crazy  She's getting ready and though I just hope all are healthy, I'd really like to see some girls


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking good! Glad she is doing well  Thinking PINK!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

We will keep adding more pink thoughts to the pool! Glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am hoping that she continues her trend with her last 2 deliveries and has them late afternoon, early evening.... wouldn't you know it but I am scheduled to work all throughout the end of the week  I do have a plan in place though should Penny decide to go earlier than the 27th... wouldn't be the first time I've left work for my goats.

She's definately dropped and her udder is filling... she has been fairly predictable and though she does have a pocket in her fore udder, so EASY to milk! If only her daughter Foxy had inherited teat size from her mom. Foxy's fore is blended and extended beautifully, thanks to her sire Murphy but I guess I can't get all the good traits


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will deliver on the right day for you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Got home from work at 2:30 to hear her just hollering... had everyone else hollering too.
She did this with her FF with twins too... just chattered constantly.
She was up and down, walked around the pen, ate her dinner , went and laid down and I could see contractions.
She was quiet as I sat with her but after 2 hours I checked her to find she wasn't dilated... she was contracting, chewing cud, giving little pushes, up and down etc.
I checked again after an hour and she has dilated more. 
I left her alone and now will sit and stress over whether or not I should intervene.
I'll go back out and check for progress here in a few minutes.
Please say a prayer that this goes well, I'd truly appreciate it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope all is going well :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I prayed for you. <3 <3


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Prayers here too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all  I had to help pull the first, one foot forward and head sideways but we managed, big headed buck.... second came 10 minutes later with one rear foot, she delivered him with one leg forward, but first.
2 BIG boys... 4lbs 7oz and 4lbs 6oz and I swear they must have eaten the doelings I was hoping for 
All 3 are doing well now,. Boys ate very well and now mama is resting with her kids beside her.
I really was expecting a litter for the size of her udder!
She is awesome to milk and I really missed doing so during her year off. The udder pic is from around 4 today, she delivered just before 9pm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy, they sure are big boys! Congrats that everyone is ok. They sure are cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats Liz :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyy! Oh I prayed for you and her, so glad. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Liz    Glad you were able to be there ! What is it with these BIG boys this season ? Sorry you didn't get the doelings you were hoping for . But those are some beautiful boys you have there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

YAY!!  glad mama and boys are ok! Sorry you didn't get any does though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mama and babies doing great 
These boys are not polled and I felt horn buds at birth and they both were dancing in the sunshine doing the baby buck sputters at less than 24 hours old!

I milked a cup of colostrum from Miss P at 14 hours past delivery as these 2 boys certainly had their fill already.

She has been perfectly content to be with them, not wanting any of the other kids or moms near her, we'll see what today brings as it's to be fairly nice outside.
With the way my kidding season started and ended, with my losses in between, I guess I can be greatful that I have 3 healthy mamas and 7 healthy kids


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing well!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

liz said:


> Mama and babies doing great
> These boys are not polled and I felt horn buds at birth and they both were dancing in the sunshine doing the baby buck sputters at less than 24 hours old!
> 
> I milked a cup of colostrum from Miss P at 14 hours past delivery as these 2 boys certainly had their fill already.
> ...


Is that what they call it ? "The baby buck sputters" ? :ROFL:
I have one that has done the same thing that early ! That is hysterical !

Yes , it is always the best ending when mommas and babies are healthy.
Prayers for health and happiness


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats on you little bucks.They are adorable! So happy everything went well for you and her!


----------

